# HOW DO I REMOVE MY EUROVAN STEERING WHEEL? pls help much thanks!!



## GLIDS.93T4.06A3. (Feb 22, 2010)

I've taken out my dash and redone it with a mould of fiberglass and managed to do all of this without removing the steering wheel. It is all back in and looking good but I kept the cluster out because I needed to do soldering to try n fix gas gauge but now I need to replace the cluster and the only route I would like to take is by removing my steering wheel because it was a bitch working with the bus wheel still on!!







thanks for help.
Greg


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: HOW DO I REMOVE MY EUROVAN STEERING WHEEL? pls help much thanks!! (GLIDS.93T4.06A3.)*

Pop off the horn pad and you'll see a 24mm nut. I'm pretty sure it is 24mm, going from memory.
Before you remove the steering wheel, make a scribe mark so you can return the wheel to the original position.
Mark the wheel and the shaft.
Some steering wheels have a mark which was molded in during manufacturing. If so, just mark the shaft inline with the wheel.
Best of luck!


----------



## GLIDS.93T4.06A3. (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: HOW DO I REMOVE MY EUROVAN STEERING WHEEL? pls help much thanks!! (Eric D)*

I have the pleather horn pad off but now there is a plastic black cover over it. what do i do to remove that, or do i slip the 24mm through the little hole?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: HOW DO I REMOVE MY EUROVAN STEERING WHEEL? pls help much thanks!! (GLIDS.93T4.06A3.)*

The horn pad is made of poly urethane, and underneath is the actual horn pad, supported by plastic.
The horn pad must be removed with the plastic intact, not separate. If if comes off separate, you did something wrong.
One you remove the horn pad, you'll need to disconnect the horn wiring, or leave it attached, your choice.
Really nothing to it.
I highly recommend you purchase a Bentley service manual.
You can copy the ISBN # and paste it into Google, to find a cheaper new or used book or disc.
Book form.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html
Disc format.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html


----------

